
Where do people fine Unity Jobs? - krob
Organization I work for is finding it difficult to target or even find out how to identify where to look to hire unity developers. I&#x27;m a web developer, I will probably be writing api to power the game, but knowing where to look, place position ads etc..<p>Would totally appreciate some resources to look.
======
chrisbennet
Unity has a job forum. Never used it, don't know the rules, YMMV, etc:

[http://forum.unity3d.com/forums/commercial-job-
seeking.48/](http://forum.unity3d.com/forums/commercial-job-seeking.48/)

------
ato42
you can try this :
[https://entreprises.42.fr/en/](https://entreprises.42.fr/en/)

